# Symphlebia palmeri



## Donde (Jan 10, 2022)

Not many records of this one.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 10, 2022)

Beautiful shot.....


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 10, 2022)

Beautiful! Y'all have so many wonderfully colored critters in Colombia.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 11, 2022)

Wow! Every time you post a shot of a moth I find myself thinking each one is the most beautiful but then you post another that's even more beautiful. Nice shot.


----------



## Donde (Jan 11, 2022)

It's pretty amazing. I've now photographed over 2000 species on my front porch. A drop in the bucket as Colombia is beleived to have 27,000 species. Many are not yet scientificaly described in other words not yet named.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 11, 2022)

Donde said:


> It's pretty amazing. I've now photographed over 2000 species on my front porch. A drop in the bucket as Colombia is beleived to have 27,000 species. Many are not yet scientificaly described in other words not yet named.


That's a lot! Given a week or two you should be able to get the other 25k, right?


----------



## davholla (Jan 12, 2022)

Donde said:


> It's pretty amazing. I've now photographed over 2000 species on my front porch. A drop in the bucket as Colombia is beleived to have 27,000 species. Many are not yet scientificaly described in other words not yet named.


There are 2,500 species in the UK, 11,000 in the US which shows how rich Colombia is in species.


----------



## slat (Jan 16, 2022)

Nice shot. Colors are great.


----------

